# Steering Wheel controller?



## icsearch (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone know of an RC car radio controller that is actually in the shape of a steering wheel? 
Any help would be appreciated - thanks!


----------



## BA Motorsports (Apr 20, 2004)

If your talking about the steering wheel itself on the radio, INTEGY has a web site that shows replacement steering wheels in all kinds of different colors, they are styled just like a real sport steering wheel, hope this helps.


----------



## icsearch (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info - that looks like what I'm searching for... Although I don't see any dimensions on Integy's site -- do you happen to know about how big those steering wheels are?


----------



## BA Motorsports (Apr 20, 2004)

They are about the same size as the standard ones that come on the radios, maybe a tick smaller, but they are cool looking. What kind of radio do you have? I have a couple of extras in blue and yellow for a Futaba radio I could give you a good deal on.


----------

